# Simple Bobcat Lure & Bait <<>> Works for Me.



## catcapper

It's that time of year again---Hunt'in Season is on, and Trapp'in Season right around the corner---the e-mails are start'in to come in with young'ins want'in to know what kind of bait and lures I'm us'in at my cat sets. 
Ha---what makes these guys think I can catch one of those crazy pussycats?

For some reason Bobcats like the smell of Beaver Castor and the taste of Bobcat and Beaver meat.

Strait Beaver Castor lure >>> Cut dried Beaver Castor into small grape size pieces (remove fat) and grind them up. Put the ground Castor in a GLASS jar and add glycerin to the desired thickness and like magic







you have Beaver Castor Lure that will bring cats to your traps.

A bit more work is mak'in Bobcat Lure >>> Take 8oz. of Beaver Castor and add---

1/2 oz. Valerian Oil
1 oz. Tonquin Musk
1 Capful Catnip Oil
1/4 oz. Ambrette Musk (only if you want to)
2 Drops Skunk Musk

Take the mix and add glycerine Oil until the mix and oil equal 1 pint and store in a GLASS bottle or jar.

Bobcat Chunk Bait >>> Cut Bobcat or Beaver meat into golf ball size chunks and remove any fat. Your gonna want to slightly taint the meat. Let the meat set out at room temp. in a GLASS bowl until it gets a slightly unpleasant smell, its greyish in color but is still red and moist inside when you slice a chunk open. Don't let it taint to the point where the outside is rotting, or its no good.

Put the tainted meat in a clean GLASS bowl. Just the meat---no juice that drained out of the meat from tainting. Now, pour some Sodium Benzoate or salt on the meat, and mix it together well so that your bait is completely covered and let it sit out at room temp. overnight. The next day, make sure the bait is still covered with Sodiun Benzoate or salt. If not, add more and mix it in til it's completely covered again.

Stuff the tainted meat loosely into a clean GLASS jar/jars til the jar is 3/4 full leaving an air space for gas that will escape from your bait. Add a dusting of Sodium Benzoate or a teaspoon or two of salt, and fill the jar with water just to the top of the bait and put the lid on the jar.

Store your bait jar at room temp. but check it every day to crack the lid to release gas. Do this every day til the bait stops releasing gas. After the gas has stopped coming from the meat, store it in a cool place. I'd check it every 5-6 days for the next month to make sure the bait has stopped releasing gas---just to be safe.

When Season comes around---open the bait jar and add 2 or 3 drops of Skunk Essence and your good to go. You can also add some Beaver Castor for a change up or when it's gett'in pretty cold.

These simple Lures and Bait will bring cats to you sets---do your part and you'll have hides hang'in on the wall. Good luck guys.


----------



## Mattuk

Can I ask some stupid questions please Dave!

One, what is Beaver Castor to start with, what part of the beaver is it made from and how?

Two, so bobcats are highly cannibalistic?

Humor me please!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

catcapper said:


> A bit more work is mak'in Bobcat Lure >>> Take 8oz. of Beaver Castor and add---
> 
> 1/2 oz. Valerian Oil
> 1 oz. Tonquin Musk
> 1 Capful Catnip Oil
> 1/4 oz. Ambrette Musk (only if you want to)
> 2 Drops Skunk Musk
> 
> Take the mix and add glycerine Oil until the mix and oil equal 1 pint and store in a GLASS bottle or jar.


Hey cat, i have never heard of any of these things... how much would you charge for a jar of this goodness???


----------



## On a call

Ok Dave...so where does the castor come into play.

I have about a pound in the freezer.


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hey cat, i have never heard of any of these things... how much would you charge for a jar of this goodness???


 Years ago I would get most of my concentrated oils from drug stores, imagine health food stores will carry most of them also. Trapper supply houses!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Thanks for sharing your receipe DAVE----------I've found Beaver to be the Best---------------sb


----------



## catcapper

Hey Matt--- you can ask all the stupid questions that you want---thats one way of gett'in info., when you don't know. You must be a bit like me. I ask stupid stuff, and I'm a better man for it.

Anyway here goes---

Beavers have a pair of glands located at the base of their tail (inside) called castor glands. These glands secrete an oil that has a distinct musk odor, making it great for use in marking territory. Beavers also use the castor oil to protect and waterproof their fur.

Most felines will eat any kind of dark red meat as long as its fairly fresh.

DM--- I only have 2 jars of the mix left and I'm outta castor right now til Beaver Season starts this Oct. and I'm sav'in one for Chris if he finds a couple good toms that aren't want'in to go into his cage.

Brian--- Cats love eat'in Beavers.lol---Think about it for a second.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> Hey Matt--- you can ask all the stupid questions that you want---thats one way of gett'in info., when you don't know. You must be a bit like me. I ask stupid stuff, and I'm a better man for it.
> 
> Anyway here goes---
> 
> Beavers have a pair of glands located at the base of their tail (inside) called castor glands. These glands secrete an oil that has a distinct musk odor, making it great for use in marking territory. Beavers also use the castor oil to protect and waterproof their fur.
> 
> Most felines will eat any kind of dark red meat as long as its fairly fresh.


Thank you Dave I'm with you now. I know bigger cats will predate on and kill over competition for food smaller cat species but it just seemed odd to use bobcat meat to catch a bobcat.


----------



## youngdon

Cats love eat'in Beavers.lol---Think about it for a second.










LOL can't say as though I blame them.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Cats love eat'in Beavers.lol---Think about it for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL can't say as though I blame them.


And I let that one go!


----------



## catcapper

Your a terrible, terrible man Don.


----------



## On a call

Hey Dave...I know cat love eating beaver..so do I.

But I will not eat castors. So..how do I use them in the mix of things ?

I am ready to do some trapping...sure wish we had more cats to play with and a higher limit...but I guess that keeps em around.


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Your a terrible, terrible man Don.


Hey you typed it .... and i know thats what you meant... you might fool these other guys but not me mister.


----------



## On a call

Just cause the trap was set did not mean you had to get caught though


----------



## youngdon

I disagree, The man is a MASTER TRAPPER. Read his title.


----------



## On a call

Yes and he caught the ellusive Don.

I am guessing it must have been one large cage trap, as they are not permitted foot holds.


----------



## catcapper

O.A.C.--- Do this

Strait Beaver Castor lure >>> Cut dried Beaver Castor into small grape size pieces (remove fat) and grind them up. Put the ground Castor in a GLASS jar and add glycerin to the desired thickness and like magic







you have Beaver Castor Lure that will bring cats to your traps.

If your gonna make cat lure, just leave the glycerin out til you have add the other stuff.

Don--- I know I typed it, but I thought you might not see it (I know better.lol).

Ha ( I've been listen to Rick or that plant too long.lol). I don't want to even here your views on me be'in a MASTER TRAPPER.


----------



## hassell

The old trout fermenting in a glass gal. jar over the summer is still one of the best, cheapest lures to use-add some glycerin and bring on the cold weather. You can also grow a lot of the scents-- anise,catnip etc.


----------



## On a call

Yeah Rick...I bet it is growing, do you have it on the back porch ? Not if you want dinner tonight huh







.


----------



## ebbs

Can I just be the one to add this to every thread?

"CAT IS A GENIUS!!!


----------

